# Funky Arrow Flight



## dhardegree (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok guys and gals.  I was out shooting this afternoon getting ready for Saturday and I noticed every other shot my arrows were flying funky.  Almost like a wobble.

My shots were a little off. And I noticed some of my vanes were wavey.  So what's the deal????  Do I need to refletch or what?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hansel (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like contact with your rest, what type of rest are you using??


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 7, 2008)

Quality Archery Designs drop away

Could that be why my vanes are wavey?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 7, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Quality Archery Designs drop away
> 
> Could that be why my vanes are wavey?



Yes, they might be contacting the arms of rest on the way out. Check the rest to see if there is some color residue from the fletching. Could be it!


----------



## aa07512 (Feb 7, 2008)

*one other thing*

I have the same rest.. Not sure what vanes you are shooting. I am shooting blazer vanes and mine were hitting the guard that goes over the top. I took that off and havent had a problem since....


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah.  Shooting blazers.   I'll give it a look tomorrow.  Hopefully, that's all it is and it won't mess me up too bad Saturday.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 8, 2008)

Put some lipstick on the edges of the vanes.  Shoot em a few times and then look for lipstick on the rest, riser or cables for contact.  Definitely sounds like contact.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 8, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Put some lipstick on the edges of the vanes.  Shoot em a few times and then look for lipstick on the rest, riser or cables for contact.  Definitely sounds like contact.



good idea


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 8, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Put some lipstick on the edges of the vanes.  Shoot em a few times and then look for lipstick on the rest, riser or cables for contact.  Definitely sounds like contact.



Anyone else find it strange that lipstick is the first thing he mentions??


----------



## GaBear (Feb 8, 2008)

You should see the color that he uses. That flaming red shor looks purty.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 8, 2008)

GaBear said:


> You should see the color that he uses. That flaming red shor looks purty.



No telling how many colors he carries in his purse


----------



## reylamb (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought everyone used lipstick for this purpose?  And it is not a purse.....it is a handbag.

On a side note, just check one thing after performing said test...........Make sure none of the lipstick ends up on your cheek or neck........the wife probably will not buy the story that you were using it on your arrows to check the bowtune......and it could lead to a few nights of sleeping on the couch.......or so I hear.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 8, 2008)

reylamb said:


> I thought everyone used lipstick for this purpose?  And it is not a purse.....it is a handbag.
> 
> On a side note, just check one thing after performing said test...........Make sure none of the lipstick ends up on your cheek or neck........the wife probably will not buy the story that you were using it on your arrows to check the bowtune......and it could lead to a few nights of sleeping on the couch.......or so I hear.



Let me jump on the wagon and say...

If my wife caught me with lipstick on, I'd be sleeping somewhere other than the couch


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 9, 2008)

Didn't get to check to see if it was hitting, but someone told me that I should try the blazers as opposed to the Duravanes.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Didn't get to check to see if it was hitting, but someone told me that I should try the blazers as opposed to the Duravanes.



Dosn't matter.. a fletch is a fletch is a fletch... duravanes, blazers, feathers,, all of them do the job. .if you eratic flight,, you're either hitting something or not tuned properly


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 10, 2008)

I shot through paper to check things.  There was no consistant pattern, which leads me to believe that it's hitting something.

I aimed at the kill zone of a deer and the arrow went in at where the neck joins the body about 7-10 inches off.  I don't pull that bad.  And this was at 30 yards.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 12, 2008)

I broke down and had to get a new rest.  The old one (QAD Drop Away) wouldn't drop away.  It was being knocked out of the way.  The guy at the shop told me that my spine was too stiff.  I don't know anything about that.

All I know is that I have a 28" arrow from noc to end of shaft with 80 gr. tip.  I'm shooting 340 fatboys (8.3 gpi).  Draw is 29.5" and 70 pound limbs let up to about 60 something lbs.  This has got me shooting around 278-280 fps.

He said that I either needed a longer arrow or different spine.  I was told this evening over the phone with my uncle that the numbers 340, 400 & 500's were the arrow weight.  340's being heavier than 400's and they being heavier than the 500's.  Is that correct and what do ya'll think I should be shooting out of my setup???  I did notice some slight wiggle tonight while shooting some spots.

I know the fatboys were brought up in the other thread, but I wasn't sure what was meant with the 500's, 400's, etc...


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 12, 2008)

340, 400, 500 is the spine .  which is the amount of measured deflection
Read this 
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Carbon-Arrows/arrow-selection-guide3.htm


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Im no pro, so i can't help much, other then telling you what im shooting and let you compare.

Im shooting Fatboy 500's. I think there 80 grain nibs. There 309 grains of total weight. There around 28" in length. My Apex7 is set on 55lbs or so. The arrow speed is around 282-284. Very flat out to 27 yards or so. Im having a hard time with the way I have my pins set. They are running tog. I could either space them out some more, or i guess shoot a lil heavier arrow or something. Im not sure.

But, i cant really say if my arrows are to stiff, or not stiff enough. but, they have been flying pretty well, and as long as i hold the bow, they group very well.

I like shooting the lighter arrow. That way i can have the bow weight down lower, helps with trying to focus on a point to hit instead of having to think about holding the bow back........

Im pretty sure none of this will help you any, but i figured id throw it in there and hope it does........


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 12, 2008)

Give me your exact arrow length and draw length and model of bow and tip wt. and poundage desired and I will plug it in to Archers Advantage software and give you a good starting point!


----------



## waits (Feb 12, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> I broke down and had to get a new rest.  The old one (QAD Drop Away) wouldn't drop away.  It was being knocked out of the way.  The guy at the shop told me that my spine was too stiff.  I don't know anything about that.
> 
> All I know is that I have a 28" arrow from noc to end of shaft with 80 gr. tip.  I'm shooting 340 fatboys (8.3 gpi).  Draw is 29.5" and 70 pound limbs let up to about 60 something lbs.  This has got me shooting around 278-280 fps.
> 
> ...



On the rest it could have been a timing issue. If those rest aren't timed right this kind of problem will occur. Your rest was probably O.K.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 12, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> 340, 400, 500 is the spine .  which is the amount of measured deflection
> Read this
> http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Carbon-Arrows/arrow-selection-guide3.htm



WOW... That's interesting stuff.  Thanks.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 12, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> Give me your exact arrow length and draw length and model of bow and tip wt. and poundage desired and I will plug it in to Archers Advantage software and give you a good starting point!



end of noc - point of tip: 29 1/8"
from groove - end of shaft: 28"
Shaft: 27.5"

Draw length: 29.5"
Model: Apex 7
Draw weight: 65 lbs
Tip weight: 80 gr.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 14, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> end of noc - point of tip: 29 1/8"
> from groove - end of shaft: 28"
> Shaft: 27.5"
> 
> ...



When I get to the house tonite I will plug all that into the Archers Advantage software and give you some suggestions..Just from the looks of it the Fatboy400 would be your best bet..


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 14, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> When I get to the house tonite I will plug all that into the Archers Advantage software and give you some suggestions..Just from the looks of it the Fatboy400 would be your best bet..



Thanks!


----------



## Donzi (Feb 14, 2008)

dhardegree

I sure am glad you posted this.  I was seeing something similar and I thought I was seeing things.  Still was getting good groups for me but this is my first year with a bow.  I have blazer vanes and a trophy taker drop away that has the guard all the way around.  I was putting the odd fletch out and it was hitting the side of the guard.  I got home this afternoon and noticed this and put my odd fletch staight up and my groups went some kinda tight and I don't see the funky flight anymore.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah... Once I replaced my rest groupings got much better, for me anyways.  I still notice a slight wiggle about every 4 or 5 arrows.  The guy at the shop told me that I should be seeing a dot flying toward the target, but any movement I should see would most likely be because the arrows were too stiff or short.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 15, 2008)

Technically speaking, the 340s are heavier than the 400s, which are heavier than the 500s.  However, 1More is correct, the numbers on the fatboys refer to their spine deflection, not weight.

Technically speaking, I have never seen wiggles in flight from stiff arrows, but they can be harder to tune.  You may never get weak spined arrows to fly well or consistant at all, but you can get stiff spined arrows to fly and group. 

My last technical talk.......400s would be the right arrow for your setup, and then you will have to probably drop the poundage because they will be lighter.


----------



## potsticker (Feb 15, 2008)

Just 1 More said:


> Anyone else find it strange that lipstick is the first thing he mentions??


 Saw it right off!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 15, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Thanks!



Archers Advantage shows that w/the specs given you should be shooting 298 fps..and be slightly stiff..I would add a 100-gr. tip and get a lil' more front of center and this should get you a lil' bit more forgiveness + slow it down to the 280 range..
Otherwise I would drop back on some poundage as rey has suggested and or a combo of going to 60-lbs. and using the 400's..
They are also correct those #'s are spine deflection and they are spot-on with what they are telling you!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 15, 2008)

I called my uncle, who I got the bow from.  He said he had it backed down at one point to 61 or 62 lbs. to meet the fps requirements.  So at this point I don't know what's with the set up.  I do know that at GCO Outfitters the chrono read 290 something.  Then the guy backed off the limbs a bit and shot at 278fps.


----------

